# ok i got pics of my plant(s) help/tips are greatly appreciated



## Raphee17 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Raphee17 (May 13, 2009)

the one on top and bottom is lil Bernie Mac and the other is Rick James!LOL! bernie is a month old and Rick is just a couple weeks or so. i topped rick(dumb move i think) and surrounded the tupperware bowl i got around him with foil on dull side. Bernie isnt topped because i dont wanna mess him up without knowing exactly how to do it. ive just been looking up stuff and double checking before i did Anything soo i thought this would be easier...i would love any and All help/tips!


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 13, 2009)

*more info would be good 

ie
 what is the problem ,if there is one ,,,they look a little stretched 
what soil.are u using 
any nutes
the ph of the water 
lights (im assuming cfls ,,how many ?)you need at least 5000 lumens per sq ft )
size of your grow area 
oh and foil is never a good thing ,,it causes hot spots ,,try flat white paint or mylar 
goodluck eace:
,*


----------



## BBFan (May 13, 2009)

Hey Raphee.
Like UKGirl said- need more info.
But from what I see in the pics, your plants are starving for light (that's why they are so tall- they should be much bushier at 1 month old.  Get the light closer- and get more light.
And that foil isn't helping you at all- a piece of wood painted flat white would give you better results.

Tell us more about what you're doing and maybe you can get some more specific help.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Raphee17 (May 13, 2009)

i am just wanting any tips to grow better/faster. im using some miracle grow soil till i can get normal soil, just regular sams choice purified water so i dont think its got an acidity level.. i have just the one CFL. i dont have any way to put another light in or i would but im getting new lights in the next weekend. my closet is painted white already and the foil is on the dull side i heard the shiny side causes the hot spots... thanks, ill give any info i can!


----------



## Raphee17 (May 13, 2009)

how close?? i have been afraid of burning..


----------



## BBFan (May 13, 2009)

With a cfl you can get pretty close- a couple of inches at most, but you're going to need more light.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 13, 2009)

your water probably isn't at right ph. u need to get a meter and a ph up/down kit...... ph is very important... and u need better soil bro. and keep your lights an inch or 2 from your canopy and maybe even run a few verticaly if ur using cfls.  get some vegging nutes and keep light on for 24/7 for now. and u will see a huge improvement.. try pinching your stems in between nodes to stunt and stop stretching. top those others and they will branch out...  good luck bro


----------



## Raphee17 (May 13, 2009)

thank you all im definitely changing stuff up.. do i just leave the light on 24 hours a day all week? i had been doin 18 on and 6 off and then i switched to 24 on and 12 off last week. im constantly reading and by the way this is now my Homepage so i can check up on the help i get!


----------



## Raphee17 (May 13, 2009)

so dont even turn it off for the 12? Thanks and thats an awesome website! ill probly go down to the hardware store and pick up lights and get sum veggy nutrients from your buddy's site... but which ones? i need the cheapest but best what do you recommend?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 13, 2009)

Go with the GH 3 part nutes, they are farily easy to get the hang of, just use half the recommended dosage for each stage of growth.

You also do not want to top your plants until they have at least 3 sets of internodes..at least I don't if I was topping.  Also, if you must use flourescent lighting, tubes are better than compact bulbs.  It is better to have the light emitting from the length of the tube than from a single point, you can get much more plant material close to the bulb this way.

Artificial light loses power quickly over distance.  If you have two plants near a light, and one is one foot away and the other is 4 feet away, the plant one foot away is getting SIXTEEN TIMES as much light.


----------



## PencilHead (May 13, 2009)

Your biggest problem is that you are already assuming they'll be boys with names like that.  If you'll rename them with girl names--something like Wanda Sikes ain't bad-- we'll give you a big group mojo to help out.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 13, 2009)

[email protected] wanda sikes


----------



## Raphee17 (May 13, 2009)

[If you'll rename them with girl names--something like Wanda Sikes ain't bad-- we'll give you a big group mojo to help out.[/quote]

hahaha i was thinking wanda mac last night cuz bernie is definitley a lady!


----------



## Raphee17 (May 13, 2009)

OK im definitely goin to broponics.com but  i cant decide which Nutrients to get...i just need the growing(veg) and flowering nutes right? but which ones??


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 13, 2009)

I bet that 12 off period was a pretty big cause of your stretching.


----------



## Trafic (May 13, 2009)

If you can't get new lights try putting them in the sun all day.  They need way more light.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 13, 2009)

He Has A Nice Starter Kit There For Nutes It Has Everything You Need For Germ/veg/flower And Pre Harvest. It Has Like 9 Bottles Of Goodies And In A Little Siutcase Looking Thing And Its Like 38.00 Us Dollars


----------



## Raphee17 (May 14, 2009)

after all this i dont have much questions left... im gonna get a socket splitter so that i can have more light without havin to get a large fixture. how many bulbs should i need? ive been reading about lumens n kelvins i dont really understand but im following the numbers! i need 6000k for veggin and 2700k for flowering right?


----------



## Raphee17 (May 14, 2009)

O and my smaller plant was topped early and it is browning at the site where it was topped and the two branches near...is it dying or something? i put the little leaves i topped in a tiny pot with soil and its been 3 days and they havent changed at all .. could they be rooting? i am hoping!


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 14, 2009)

it depends on the size/demention of your grow area

i think the nute pack i was telling you about is called sugar daddy ...


----------



## Raphee17 (May 14, 2009)

its not browning its actually more  of a reddening just on the top branches comin out from the middle


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 14, 2009)

did u use any rooting hormone?  u need to buy some rooting hormone powder or gel. u can find it at walmart in the garden section!   peace and chicken grease!  dur


----------



## Raphee17 (May 14, 2009)

so you think its turnin red like that because i dont have the right nutrient or hormone?? hmmm my bday is sunday and i get monaye! so im gonna make a list of stuff to grab. Thanks Doc!

OK Update Time!~~Put another CFL in my closet and took down a poster so the white wall is behind Wanda Mac(formerly Bernie) and put Rita(formerly rick james) where there is just the one CFL since she is smaller. both are very close to the light. Rita is growin out from the topping =)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7498/cat/recent/limit/recent


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 15, 2009)

dude go to walmart and go to the lighting section and buy a few flourescent grow lights. there only 10$ a piece.  get some rooting hormone. chop those things and repot in bigger pots. plug the tubes in and be ready for a big change. get plain soil with no nutes and a bag of sand and perlite. and get a ph kit.. all these r a must for a sucessful grow

that is the bare minimum for at least some ok smoke


----------



## Raphee17 (May 16, 2009)

ok quick ? my friend sed you have to get some male pollen to put on the pistil of the female to bud..... correct or incorrect?


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 16, 2009)

ur friend needs to do some research....  that is incorrect you pollinate the female to produce seeds.  just like a girl dude. the bud is like her egg in her ovary. but if a dude spreads his SEED then .. well you know the rest...


----------



## Raphee17 (May 16, 2009)

dr_toker81 said:
			
		

> chop those things and repot in bigger pots. plug the tubes in and be ready for a big change. get plain soil with no nutes and a bag of sand and perlite. and get a ph kit.. all these r a must for a sucessful grow


 
what do you mean chop them?? make them clones? and why sand and perlite? thanks for all your tips n such!! :aok:


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

sand a perlite for water retention and drainage. yeah chop them and re root them... get some rooting powder and cut the stem right above the first set of leaves at an angle and dip it in water then in rooting powder then put in new pot of GOOD soil... they will take 5 or more days to get back on track but it will be worth it in the end you wont have a sagging plant that cant hold its own weight


----------



## Raphee17 (May 17, 2009)

i messed it up it fell out of my closet!!! and i almost crapped!!!! LOL! O well i still have the little one and imma grow another one thank you ALOT ALOT anyways!

the little one has two pretty tops now because apparently i topped it perfectly YAAAAAY! ill get pics up in little while


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 19, 2009)

lol  well i guess its never too late to start indoors huh.


----------



## Raphee17 (May 19, 2009)

Yep i guess not! little one growin strong...just a lil bit ago i tried to pinch one of the limbs with the bigger leaves and i did it too hard(of course) it broke and i just took it off. what do you think it will do? grow two or die off there?






 got pics....

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7535

OKAYY   PICS.....


----------



## Rockster (May 19, 2009)

dr_toker81 said:
			
		

> sand a perlite for water retention and drainage. yeah chop them and re root them... get some rooting powder and cut the stem right above the first set of leaves at an angle and dip it in water then in rooting powder then put in new pot of GOOD soil... they will take 5 or more days to get back on track but it will be worth it in the end you wont have a sagging plant that cant hold its own weight



Sand adds nothing to drainage and you don't need perlite,period.

Have you done side by side tests with 100% compost Vs. compost+perlite?

I know folk who have and 100% compost wins,I know perlite is generally accepted as a good thing but it just aint so if you do the research.

Acceptance of perlite came about through the early cannabis growing pioneers in California in the sixties.

Back then indoor growing was under 1000w hps and they kept trying to grow huge plants in HUGE plant pots,and thats where they came into problems as they were starting seedlings in a huge pot and this we now know runs into anaerobic conditions below the compost line and big plant health issues as they didn't pot up vegging plants in stages which would have sorted things completely.

Their answer was adding masses of perlite which through the increased aeration covered their BAD PRACTICE of placing tiny plants in huge pots.

Perlite is not needed,adds to your carbon footprint and you pollute the environment when disposing of the stuff.

Raphee,just get those extra lights fired up and you'll be fine.MG isnt the best but you can still get a good result as long as you don't overfeed,all the best with your grow.


----------



## Hick (May 19, 2009)

Well, that is one mans opinion. There are thousands(at least) that disagree, me one of them.

And there are plenty of composts out there that will require more, better drainage/aeration for optimal growth. It isn't simply a myth, cultivated by perlite producers to sell the product. Though I can agree to some extent, with your post, I find it a bit apprehensive to suggest that perlite is "bad" and/or "never" needed. Perlite may not be a requirement, but in "many" composts, "something" will be required to improve aeration and drainage. You can't grow pot in mud....

hXp://davesgarden.com/community/forums/t/527353/
a link that may help understand drainage and aeration in pots. NOTE.. even "his" recipes employ perlite. 
  I love perlite. I drive extra miles to obtain the 'large' 1/4"-1/2" stuff....


----------



## KADE (May 19, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Well, that is one mans opinion. There are thousands(at least) that disagree, me one of them.
> 
> And there are plenty of composts out there that will require more, better drainage/aeration for optimal growth. It isn't simply a myth, cultivated by perlite producers to sell the product. Though I can agree to some extent, with your post, I find it a bit apprehensive to suggest that perlite is "bad" and/or "never" needed.


 
I'm down with the hickster.... for instance... I like using a 70-30 mix of perlite to soil. NEVER a problem... makes things easy to not over water. But I can't grow carrots in soil let alone nething else. I like the close to hydro feel.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 19, 2009)

hmm where did my post dissapear to again???

i looked at ur pics. seeing what you bot and ur budget situation.. find a large box or something that has walls and get that thing closed in.. the more lumens per sq ft the better so if its enclosed with some kind of exaust and maybe some white paint on the inside of your box u might veg ok. as far as flowering you might have to buy a new light or at least some more cfls if planning on budding with them.. the buds wont be as dense but u can still do it with the cfls.. look into high pressure sodium.


----------



## Raphee17 (May 20, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Perlite may not be a requirement, but in "many" composts, "something" will be required to improve aeration and drainage. You can't grow pot in mud....
> 
> hXp://davesgarden.com/community/forums/t/527353/
> a link that may help understand drainage and aeration in pots. NOTE.. even "his" recipes employ perlite.
> I love perlite. I drive extra miles to obtain the 'large' 1/4"-1/2" stuff....


 
thanks ill check that out!
if you look i just got some small pebbles from walmart to put around it. they work great and were half the price of the perlite stuff  . i got it topped just right but i really want it to branch out more all around but i dont know how to get it to do that...


----------



## stonegroove (May 20, 2009)

anita bonghit


----------



## stonegroove (May 20, 2009)

topping shouldn't be a problem at any stage, i once dropped a chain on a tiny seedling and knocked the growing tip off, a week later and it had 2 stems like siamese twins, it grew up healthy and got big buds on each, i don't recommend hitting your plants with chains though


----------



## Raphee17 (May 20, 2009)

stonegroove said:
			
		

> topping shouldn't be a problem at any stage, i once dropped a chain on a tiny seedling and knocked the growing tip off, a week later and it had 2 stems like siamese twins, it grew up healthy and got big buds on each, i don't recommend hitting your plants with chains though


 
yeah that was an awesome grow i seen there groove. u r right i didnt have any problem topping i just want to get it bushy like more branches everywhere....


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 20, 2009)

lol @ the chains...hit hit hit pass to wife ... wow. thats funny or maybe im just too stoned. who knows..  keep pinchin and topping those babies and after long you will have a nice bushy plant...


----------



## Raphee17 (May 21, 2009)

what does that mean to drop a chain?? im intrigued..


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 21, 2009)

lol. confusing isnt it.. lol not really.. do u ever read this **** sober? i do..  he said he accidentally dropped a chain on his plant but it grew anyways..


----------



## Raphee17 (May 21, 2009)

LOL no not really! i was thinking of that being some weird name for a growin technique or something EDIT i got some rooting powder and some miraclegrow plant food from Home Depot earlier today. i also got a couple more sprouts ready to take my first plants place! which i would still have if i had had the rooting stuff when i knocked my biggun over from the Top of my closet!! i just flipped and tried to cut the top off and stick it in a cup of soil and it just flatlined.  my first grow ever tho was a purple kush that i put in the middle of my backyard in this line of plants where i cleared a good little space out and stuck this kush seed in there. it grew and grew to about a foot and had little purple flowers really soon (all before i knew anything about growing) i tried to transplant it using a small shovel and a big cool vase thingy but evidently i didnt get all the roots or something...and it died. talk about 'wish i had the knowledge then that i have now!' good try tho = P.


----------



## stonegroove (May 21, 2009)

i was adjusting my light and the chain fell out of my hand, i try to be more careful these days


----------



## Raphee17 (May 23, 2009)

the two tops are growing quite unevenly is there a way to have them both grow at the same rate?


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 23, 2009)

make something like scrog and put some chicken wire on top. research it... you will see what i mean.. its too much to explain


----------



## Raphee17 (May 24, 2009)

Yo i think i got it on here.... added new pic showing the difference in growth 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php?photo=7543


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 24, 2009)

dude,,, it will be fine.. just chill and go grab ur piece and pack it as full as you can and burn... just do what everyone has been telling you and it will b ok.. trust me.. u need some patience. the more you mess with it the worse its going to be,.,... get it on some lights feed the thing and leave it be.. and you will have a big boy or girl in no time..


----------



## Raphee17 (May 26, 2009)

AIGHTY got more light on her. just gonna give her some time and space =)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7558/limit/recent


----------



## Raphee17 (May 28, 2009)

ok i just dont know...i havent done anything different and now this...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php?photo=7573


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 28, 2009)

looks like nute burn.. cut back nutes to every 3 waterings and cut back amount in half

also try to get a fan on them if you dont, AND check ur ph of your soil..  but FIRST. take them to the tub and flush out all that crap you put in them..  run the water through them till its saturated and drains then repeat about 3-4 times.

(e)Koms a Lwob in the Gnob ...  and WTH does that mean? lol


----------



## Raphee17 (May 28, 2009)

dr_toker81 said:
			
		

> (e)Koms a Lwob in the Gnob ... and WTH does that mean? lol


well i just gave it a tiny bit of the miracle grow plant food just wednesday and it was yellowing a couple days before so i gave it nutes cuz i thought it would help but i guess its time to open that bag of normal soil i think it could be the MG soil releasing too much.
lol its a sayin theres lots of things you can say similar but just read each word backwards ..ekoms a lwob in the Gnob -  a pipe is an e-pip, tnulb is blunt of course idk just somethin made up by people lol



			
				dr_toker81 said:
			
		

> also try to get a fan on them if you dont, AND check ur ph of your soil.. but FIRST. take them to the tub and flush out all that crap you put in them.. run the water through them till its saturated and drains then repeat about 3-4 times.


also i bet if i did that it would release SOO much nutrients....imma switch soil tommorow

thanks a BUNCHLOAD for replyin when i need the help
i looked around for the yellowing but it was all about nute burns and stuff but i hadnt gave them any cuz i have a 24oz. spray bottle and it says mix the small end in a Gallon but i just have the spray bottle so i was confused and just put a tiny tiny bit in in a lil squirt bottle and imma use that til i hear different because theres not much in the squirter at all 
THANKS AGAIN  =)))


----------



## gary18 (May 29, 2009)

This site is wonderful, the people here can save you months of trial and error if they know enough about what your doing and you know enough to listen, which seems to be the case. One thing I was told was everybody has a system, with many simalarities, the trick is to find the one that works best for you. Using pinch and top, heres a couple clones 15 days in soil. Oh,the pics won't post here, oh well if your curious the pics are on a post made acouple hours ago, its the only one I've made in a while. Check'em out. Lots of luck.


----------



## Raphee17 (May 31, 2009)

ive just been watchin her grow and shes startin to look awfully purty&#8252;   ill get pictures up soon too...&#9788;&#9834;&#9786;&#9787;&#9786;&#9829;&#9835; = D = P


----------



## gary18 (May 31, 2009)

Hey there, yeah I put up some new ones of my older plants on the newest children post in the indoor gr. forum. Been curious how yours have been doing since you posted your 1st pics. Take care. And remember " Some Dragon's live forever! ".


----------



## Raphee17 (May 31, 2009)

the one i have left is doin just fine actually. i just took it out and switched from the miracle grow soil to scotts premium topsoil and added more pebbles to the top so as to hold it up when it needs it. got a 7" fan(tiny i know but it does the job!) ill get pics up soon just not today.....laaaazeey lol   peace out!


----------



## Raphee17 (May 31, 2009)

Oh and by the way Gary18 the one i have left is the small one i topped early on but its doin great now . its got little branches comin out of the lower node and is growin a bunch from each top..=)


----------



## gary18 (May 31, 2009)

Cool, sounds like your topping worked out well. How did the top you put in dirt work out? Did you get it to live?
Nothing tastes as good as the fruits of ones own labor!!!
Take care.     :ciao:


----------



## Raphee17 (Jun 1, 2009)

nah the top did not live. i didnt have rooting powder at the time...im kinda sick today but ill get pics up tommorow. i really cant wait to taste the fruit of my labor! =D


----------



## Raphee17 (Jun 4, 2009)

waitin for the pics to come to my email from my camera phone....damn its takin a while...they'll be here asap once my email gets them.....


----------



## Raphee17 (Jun 4, 2009)

AIGHTY FINALLY!!!~~http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7604
She's lookin pretty good and smellin great too. i was wondering the best way to make use of the other two splitters i got. and i am constantly misting her because the leaves seem to be drying out and cracking. also im not sure but should i remove any big leaves to get more light..? O and the leaves that Do die off, what is the best way to remove them?


----------



## Raphee17 (Jun 6, 2009)

please help me out yall! i REALLY want to get something from a plant so i can learn to do it and do it right but i dont know much except what i learn from you fine folks online sooo...PWEEZE check out my uppydate!


----------



## Raphee17 (Jun 6, 2009)

it worked out quite well !!&#8252; take a gander or a quick look-see i added pictures finally i know right?.... Finally! i have been under the weather but it wasnt the swine flu thank shiva!!


----------



## dr_toker81 (Jun 18, 2009)

hey bro what it is..  just got out of jail.. ha. they found my plants and gave me 25,000$ bail.  but yeah man looks good. i looked at your pics.. trying to get my stuff cough up here on the OUTSIDE.   THE MAN CANT KEEP ME DOWN


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 18, 2009)

Raphee17 said:
			
		

> AIGHTY FINALLY!!!~~http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7604
> She's lookin pretty good and smellin great too. i was wondering the best way to make use of the other two splitters i got. and i am constantly misting her because the leaves seem to be drying out and cracking. also im not sure but should i remove any big leaves to get more light..? O and the leaves that Do die off, what is the best way to remove them?



Hi,

What kind of soil are you using?  Are you feeding any nutes?  It looks okay from what little I can tell from the pic.  Just let the leaves die off naturally.  The leaves manufacture the energy for the plant and the fan leaves are main power house.  Just keep them picked up if they drop off.

Sorry to hear about your situation with the man Drtoker81...  get a good atty. & good luck!

Happy Growing!


----------



## Raphee17 (Jun 19, 2009)

yea doc thats bad news and thanks guys ive just been lettin her grow and she's goin pretty slow idk why.. i went and switched out the MG soil for some premium topsoil and i got some miraclegro plant food in a squirter bottle about 3 inches big with like half of the half of the normal amount and i give it some of that around every other wednesday. i got new pics too just gimme a lil while...=)


----------



## Raphee17 (Jun 19, 2009)

AYE YO HERE YOU GO. there are five pictures(left top, right top, two of new little side shoots/branches, and a final one showing the overall size of her next to a baseball.) thanks yall and enjoy the first pics off my new phone!&#8252; http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7653/ppuser/16101

also i have gnats from overwatering and having the bag of soil in my closet(dumb) and it dried out completely. do yall know the most effective way to get rid of the gnats without damaging my plant? and its also showing signs of nute burn i think. yellowing on tips..? but i barely give it nutes!....? Really thank you i wish i knew something to help yall who help me...


----------



## Raphee17 (Jun 20, 2009)

k now im screwed or at least my plant is...i gave it some food wednesday and its dying fast. All the leaves are Drooping.. how do i help it out? should i clone it? WHAT DO I DO? please help asap


----------



## MindzEye (Jun 20, 2009)

Sounds like over watering and over fertilization to me, you want soil to dry out before giving it more water, I guage this by picking up the containers the plants are in. If they are heavy they dont need water. If they are light then they need to be watered...

To get rid of gnats put a 2in layer of sand on top on the soil, and instantly gnats are no longer a problem a fan blowing on plants does help also... If you fed them Miricle grow you more than likly burned your plants... The stuff sux for MJ...  Drooping leaves can also be a PH problem... You need a ph meter and some PH up and down chemicals.. And some nutrients....


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jun 21, 2009)

Raphee17 said:
			
		

> AYE YO HERE YOU GO. there are five pictures(left top, right top, two of new little side shoots/branches, and a final one showing the overall size of her next to a baseball.) thanks yall and enjoy the first pics off my new phone!&#8252; http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7653/ppuser/16101
> 
> also i have gnats from overwatering and having the bag of soil in my closet(dumb) and it dried out completely. do yall know the most effective way to get rid of the gnats without damaging my plant? and its also showing signs of nute burn i think. yellowing on tips..? but i barely give it nutes!....? Really thank you i wish i knew something to help yall who help me...


 
They are probably adjusting to different soil and probably overnuted.
I had this happen once. I was using plain top soil and it waterlogged something terrible.
When I changed to Fox Farms Ocean Forest, my plant got yellow streaks on one the fans.
It was overnuted from the soil it self after being waterlogged.

I used filtered water from a water pitcher to fill up my mister and just gave it foliar feeding for about a week. I only watered the soil a little bit.
It stopped it.
Gradually I started adding more water to the soil and they came out fine.
If you do foliar feeding, you want to do it right after lights out,(not with them on!) because water on the leaves will affect the plants uptake of light.(Also flourescent lights and water don't get along)
There is a good thread about wet and dry cycles in this forum.
Light one up and do some reading, Raphee.


Gb


----------



## Raphee17 (Jun 22, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> To get rid of gnats put a 2in layer of sand on top on the soil, and instantly gnats are no longer a problem a fan blowing on plants does help also... If you fed them Miricle grow you more than likly burned your plants... The stuff sux for MJ... Drooping leaves can also be a PH problem... You need a ph meter and some PH up and down chemicals.. And some nutrients....


 
yep i just burnt my plant then..:holysheep:


----------

